# Star Wars Han Solo Teaser Trailer



## T-hug (Feb 5, 2018)

Full trailer tomorrow.


----------



## Veho (Feb 5, 2018)

Nice. I don't know the main actor and I can't tell if he has the roguish charm or the comedic timing of the original Han. But all will be forgiven if he shoots first


----------



## zoogie (Feb 5, 2018)

Veho said:


> Nice. I don't know the main actor and I can't tell if he has the roguish charm or the comedic timing of the original Han. But all will be forgiven if he shoots first


It's a really bad sign they didn't show him speak.
Wait, they did. My bad. It did look like they were trying to de-emphasize him though.

I heard the actor had to have emergency acting classes during the film, yikes.
Not a good look when trying to emulate one of the most charismatic Star Wars characters of all time.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 5, 2018)

I'm only (even if slightly) interested because of Donald Glover.


----------



## Veho (Feb 5, 2018)

Full trailer _today_. 


​


----------



## RustInPeace (Feb 5, 2018)

This is the opinion of someone who is sour on Star Wars these days because of the oversaturation and spoiler habits, but someone who enjoyed the original trilogy, and enjoyed Han Solo as played by Harrison Ford.

That's not Han Solo, that's not Harrison Ford, maybe an impersonation of Han, an interpretation more like it, but is that even an impersonation of Ford? Hell no. I'm being harsh in the judgement because it's a trailer, but through the stuff I read implying that even Disney knows this will bomb, I just have no hopes for this. It looks like something generic, I didn't get much of a Star Wars vibe other than the little remix of the main theme. Even the colors threw me off, maybe going for Rogue One, but it's like it had an overcoat of gray, which is not appealing. One movie that had that overcoat and became a huge issue for me, Man of Steel. So, yeah, not interested. I'm sorry for Ron Howard.


----------



## rileysrjay (Feb 5, 2018)

Was it just me, or did the trailer feel like a generic sci-fi trailer with star wars paint loosely painted on? That was honestly my first reaction to the trailer.


----------



## RustInPeace (Feb 5, 2018)

rileysrjay said:


> Was it just me, or did the trailer feel like a generic sci-fi trailer with star wars paint loosely painted on? That was honestly my first reaction to the trailer.



It's not just you. Honestly it would be all nothing if it wasn't for some of the cast. Woody Harrelson, wow! I never really saw Donald Glover's work, I hear/read he's very charismatic, so I'm down with that. Ron Howard, Apollo 13, Rush, A Beautiful Mind, this is a great director. I fear they're being wasted.


----------



## pwsincd (Feb 5, 2018)

this summer... hmmm cool..


----------



## Veho (Apr 9, 2018)

Have a nice plump trailer. 

​


May 25th. 

_Could_ have gone with May the Fourth but 25th is fine too _I guess_


----------

